# Mum life span



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

What to expect from some winter mums??
Bought 5 of the for the wife. All bloomed and were gorgeous.
Only been watering as soil dries as recommended. Mostly once a day, or every other.
Now most blooms dead, but plant looks great.
Do they re bloom or something?
Are the one hit wonders, or has it been just to hot??


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I've always considered them 'one shots' as I never had any better experience with them. Maybe that's why you see them in cemeteries so often.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Mums are more like a fall decoration, not a long term bloomer. It helps them last longer if you water from the bottom and dont get the blooms wet.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

They were beautiful while the lasted.........Ill go in a different direction next year.
They were not that good bang for the buck.
I say more Petunias..........They are doing GREAT!


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

*Don't throw them out!*

Chrysanthemums are perennials. They will survive here in your garden (normally) if you take a few steps.

They will bloom longer if you "deadhead" them.... snip off spent blooms.
Don't put them into the ground now, wait until Spring.... I usually, put the pots in a wind protected area and water every now and then through winter (okay I don't do this but the husband does ).

In the Spring you can plant them out and start to water them as they come out of dormancy. Or leave them in their pots ( you may need to pot up though.

The photo I'm attaching is of a "Mum" that we got in a 1 quart pot last August at a gardening show. It's just starting to bloom for this year and is now in a really big pot.

I don't know if this is allowed but.... my husband fed this plant with his fertilizer, "Flowers and Blooms" from the Urban Farm Fertilizer Company. (Mods, he is the company, if this is an unaccepteable post and you need to remove it ... I'll understand).


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

yakity said:


> Chrysanthemums are perennials. They will survive here in your garden (normally) if you take a few steps.
> 
> They will bloom longer if you "deadhead" them.... snip off spent blooms.
> Don't put them into the ground now, wait until Spring.... I usually, put the pots in a wind protected area and water every now and then through winter (okay I don't do this but the husband does ).
> ...


This is what my wife does, dead head the old blooms and they will continue longer. We plant them late summer and leave them in the ground, generally they will come back in the spring if not frozen too hard. I just prune then at the ground when frost takes them.


----------

